# YAY!!!!!!first successful BLD solve



## dolphyfan (Jun 19, 2007)

Today I had my first successful blindfold solve. It took about 22 min and I used 3 cycle for corners and pochmann for my edges.


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow that's great! Congrats ... keep up the great work ... you will improve in leaps and bounds at first ... keep diligent to shave the seconds later on.


----------



## Karthik (Jun 28, 2007)

Me too!!
After nearly 3 days of struggling I too got my first successful BLD today in the evening !I learnt from PJKs guide(Thanks PJK)
It took me a fair amount of time to memorize and execute(15min+6min approx).
I modified the numbering system into an alphabetical system,A-H for corner permutation and I-T for edge permutations respectively.I find this much more comfortable because most of the times the cycles themselves come out to be sensible words!For others I used the Person-Action-Object method to make a story and memorize the CP and EP.
I used the hexadecimal method to remember the EO(Thanks Mike) and finally I memorized CO visually.
Execution pattern CO->EO->CP->EP
Actually I have a very bad cube and I used to double check all my memo and moves.So I think a little practise can reduce my times a lot.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 28, 2007)

Very nice, congratulations! From my perspective, 22 minutes is pretty fast for a first solve; my first was probably over 30 minutes.


----------



## hait2 (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by karthikputhraya_@Jun 28 2007, 01:27 PM
> * Me too!!
> After nearly 3 days of struggling I too got my first successful BLD today in the evening !I learnt from PJKs guide(Thanks PJK)
> It took me a fair amount of time to memorize and execute(15min+6min approx).
> ...


 this is scary.. that's almost my identical method, only difference is i memorize CP visually (dragging fingers).. everything else is exact same, even the hexadecimal EO, visual CO and pao EP

*shudder*


----------



## Karthik (Jun 29, 2007)

what about naming the pieces using alphabets instead of numbers?Do you also do the same??I have not seen anyone mention that till now but I am sure there will be people doing that.


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 29, 2007)

Chris and I use "letters" which are paired and turned into images. It's a great method.

Later,
Daniel Beyer


----------



## Karthik (Jun 29, 2007)

Daniel:I know.I have read that topic and also seen the letters you use on your site.I just got my cubes today(1 3x3 and 1 4x4).I solved the 4x4 for the first time today!!(YAY!!) 
Hopefully I will attempt a 4x4 BLD by the end of this year.Quite ambitious huh??


----------



## hait2 (Jun 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by karthikputhraya_@Jun 29 2007, 04:04 AM
> * what about naming the pieces using alphabets instead of numbers?Do you also do the same??I have not seen anyone mention that till now but I am sure there will be people doing that. *


 yes i use A-L for my EP pao system
i also memorize and solve in the same order as you

odd, don't you think?


----------



## Karthik (Jun 30, 2007)

Well ya...But I use A-H for CP and I-T for EP.Still a pretty nice coincidence.


----------

